# Wow what a season!



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Well after weeks of building blinds, setting stands, checking trail cameras, and countless hours of scouting, my deer bow season was over at 8:45 this evening. I arrowed a decent 4x4 in velvet. Its the deer in my album that is in the bachelor party pic. 
He came by with two other bucks that I never got a really good look at. He stalled out on me a couple of times never offering a shot. (once not 2 yards from the base of my tree) It took a few minutes but he gave me a decent walking away shot and he dropped 50 yards later. 
I guess its time to hit the fields hard for canadas, until the freezer runs low, then I'll fill that 3rd draw doe tag.
Good luck to everyone the rest of the year!!


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

congrats :beer:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Good times!!! Congrats :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

good job congrats... good ol' Adrenalin 

saw three pretty nice ones... to far away dang it. I'll keep moving up their trail until I have one of them.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

congrautaion... I was scouting today for geese and I saw one doe with older enough fawn to be on their own with 15 yards from me... no luck for geese but saw soooo many ducks ( dropped my balls)... damn too many ducks plus saw one hen with seven babies turkey cute... from the early
evening


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

Haha dblc....I hope you have a good strong heart. That kind of excitement is dangerous. Haha yea congrats on the velvet shot though!


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Congats, my 13 year old son also completed his season on the 3rd, at 8:05, shot a nice little 4x4 at 20 yards. Not sure how was more excited, him of I. This is his second buck with a bow, guess he is off to a good start!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> This is his second buck with a bow, guess he is off to a good start!


Congrats to your son!!!

This was actually my first bow deer. I had bowhunted a little bit back in high school, but waterfowl hunting has consumed most of my fall time. 
Now having prime whitetail stuff right out my back door, I decided to get back into it last year. Never had a chance at the buck I was after, so I ended the season empty handed. 
Next year I'm going for the wall hanger!!!


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

Good Job E, not much up here in the NW just a few does but I am still waiting for the 5x5 I have had on the trail camera. What about GG hashe shot anything yet.


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)

Congrats, my friend!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> What about GG hashe shot anything yet


Not yet. He sat down south Friday, just little ones. He'll take over up here for the rest of the year I guess.
He hasn't sat since then, I guess he might have come down with west nile. :-? 
That 5x you had was pretty nice. Good luck with him


----------

